# Finally Got My Lost (stolen)Cat Strike dog back after 6wks



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 24, 2009)

Lost her six weeks ago. I got a call from a feed store owner this morning saying one of his customers new where she was. He said he knew it was her from looking at the flyer I had posted there. The guy said the boy said he was given the dog. I had talked to the guy the day we lost her and he acted all nice and let us try and track her on his property and I left him a card to call if he found her. I stopped by the sheriffs office and had a deputy go out just in case he wouldnt let me check his lot for her. He said he had a walker dog and a catahoula come up without collars....thats two different stories. She was there. Glad to get her back. I know the boy lied..she had a new leather cut collar and a DC-20 collar on..guess he sold those..Deputy didnt beleive him either.. She does look good so he did feed her well.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Lucky to get her back after 6 weeks , but im glad you did .


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 24, 2009)

Me too...very glad..thanks


----------



## maker4life (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad you got your dog back !


----------



## wildlands (Jul 25, 2009)

glad you got her back


----------



## specialk (Jul 25, 2009)

go buy some lottery tickets NOW!!!........glad you got your hound back, it's a good feeling to get back a lost dog...


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 25, 2009)

power of prayer...wife prayed the night before for her return and got a call the next day...just got to have faith..mine had faltered a little like Job but my wifes never did...


----------



## ga logger (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Mako22 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep been there and done that. I had a beagle deer hound that got lost after a race and I looked for 3 days for that little fella. About 3 weeks later another hound man told me he knew who had my dog. I called the guy and he said he couldn't read my name and phone number on the collar because it was faded out. I picked up my dog from the guy and looked at the collar, my name/number was faded but not so bad you couldn't read it with a little effort. I'm glad you got yours back, nothing like losing a good dog to get you down.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 26, 2009)

The flyers i put out everywhere paid off this time. I probably made the postmaster mad putting flyers in all the mailboxes around the area i lost her in but everyone i spoke too understood and were helpful...well all except the thief who had my dog. She will not get out of my box again with out running dual collars from here on out.


----------



## mscampbell45 (Jul 26, 2009)

*found dog*

man I know you are so proud to have your dog back. The good lord sure listens to us. I lost my main brood pit female coming home from a dog show a few weeks ago. Some how she got out of her crate and JUMPED out while going down the highway. That was on a Sat. I was so upset I started to throw her papers away thinkin I'd never see her again. But like you, I made some flyers and texted and called alot of people I know in the area I thought she might be in and the followin Tuesday she was brought to my door step without as much as a scratch. Power in prayer.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jul 26, 2009)

What a great story. I'm glad you got your dog back. I can't imagine losing a dog and not knowing where he/she is. It's one thing if a dog dies, you can be sad and then move on but when you don't know if/when the dog will turn up....man, that would be really tough.


----------



## warpaint (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sweeeet!*

Curtis, i am super happy for you! I know how sick that stuff can make you.  

Dual collars is a must.....until Marshall releases their new unit. I am supposed to have one asap.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 26, 2009)

How much is that unit going to run? like to try one out.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you run bobcats with her?


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is a great story to have gotten her back. Only 2 weeks ago, I was robbed. Someone broke into my house while I was asleep and stole my computer, gps, wallet, weedeater, fire pager, and a whole bunch of stuff and worst of all my puppy I had just got the week before! But the guy was extremely dumb... I lived on a dirt road and the thief actually walked from our house to his (qtr mile down the road) which left foot prints down the middle of the road (even dumber, was wearin two different shoes that were right feet shoes!). Police arrested him and found all my stuff. He was armed and extremely high off of drugs which they also found. going to take me awhile to get the stuff back but I got my pup back. Found out later on that he was armed with a gun. It was a blessing I had slept through it (which was not normal cause I am usually a light sleeper) or id probably been more than just a victim! But although it will be bout 6 months before I see my computer and gps and stuff, i atleast got ellie mae back so I can relate to lucky 101%!!


----------

